# next stop - the symphony



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts, BBC Proms 2013)*

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major 
Encore....!!!! 
Daniel Harding conductor
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
BBC Proms 2013*

Brilliant performance of the last of Sibelius` symphonies. 
The symphony is mature and rich with many beautiful and colorfull elements.

youtube comments

*Quite brilliant! The musicians throw themselves into what they are playing and what intensity.﻿

Daniel Harding, Ivan Fischer, and Osmo Vanksa are the living conductors I would go out of my way to hear. None of them is really well-marketed in the US but cannot figure out why.﻿

goosebumps @ 5:48! my god beautiful﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann Symphony No 2 C major WDR Orch Semyon Bychov*

A fine performance of a nice symphony.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*César Franck: Symphony in D minor*

*César Franck: Symphony in D minor
University of Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Marc Soustrot

Gothenburg Concert Hall 18 October 2013*

This is a great symphony with a fantastic nerve, and strong intensity. Also very melodic and colourfull.
I think the orchestra does a good job submitting the texture and the richness of the symphony.

youtube comments

*perfect interpretation!!!! well done! good work! i love it!﻿

Marvelous treatment for a memorable symphony. Love to listen﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bruckner Symphony No 6 A major Rafael Kubelik BRSO*

*Anton Bruckner Symphony No 6 in A major 
Rafael Kubelik conducts Bayerische Rundfunks Symphony Orchestra
I: Majestoso 0:00
II: Adagio. Sehr feierlich 13:45
III: Scherzo. Nicht schnell - Trio. Langsam 30:00
IV: Finale. Bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell 38:30*

The sound is not good, but I think this video may have great vintage value to some.
Seems like a good performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Borodin: Second Symphony*

*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest o.l.v. Karel Mark Chichon / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Borodin: Tweede symfonie / Second Symphony*

Very good performance of a great, exiting symphony.

youtube comments

*Starts out very brooding Russian, then gets lighter. This is a rather good performance. Borodin had some fetching tunes.﻿

One of my favorite symphonies. And what a fabulous orchestra. Great ensemble work until that little mishap at 27:11 which the conductor notices, of course. Bravo!! ﻿

So many years trying to find a version of the Borodin second that could me bring back to those glorios 1960's years, when a fantastic eruption of music, orchestras, conductors, soloists etc..filled all our lives. This symphony marked my teens years and will remain in my soul forever...

One of the few symphonies I'm able to hear from start to end﻿*


----------

